# Top Gun 2: Diese Schauspieler sind bei der Fortsetzung dabei



## AndreLinken (23. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Top Gun 2: Diese Schauspieler sind bei der Fortsetzung dabei* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Top Gun 2: Diese Schauspieler sind bei der Fortsetzung dabei*


----------



## HowdyM (23. August 2018)

Der Film heisst "Trumen-Show"...hat nichts mir wahren Männern (Trueman) zu tun


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. August 2018)

HowdyM schrieb:


> Der Film heisst "Trumen-Show"...hat nichts mir wahren Männern (Trueman) zu tun



Korrigieren will gelernt sein.
Der Film heißt "Die Truman Show".


----------



## MichaelG (24. August 2018)

Und ein Top Gun 2 ohne Val Kilmer wäre auch nur 50% ein Top Gun Film. Der gehört genauso pflichtgesetzt wie Tom Cruise. Obwohl Val Kilmer eine ziemliche Kanonenkugel geworden ist. Wenn ich mir 5 Days of War anschaue graut es einem schon wenn man den Val Kilmer mit dem aus der Zeit von Top Gun und Batman vergleicht. Eigentlich gehört auch Kelly McGillis als Tom Cruise seine Freundin/dann wohl Frau mit rein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. August 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eigentlich gehört auch Kelly McGillis als Tom Cruise seine Freundin/dann wohl Frau mit rein.


Dann hätten wir Kanonenkugel Nr. 2. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2018)

ROOOFL* Hast Recht. Autsch wenn ich mir McGillis in Top Gun anschaue und bei dem Foto da liegen 5 Lkw-Ladungen dazwischen.


----------



## Enisra (25. August 2018)

ne ne, Iceman war das Love Interest von Maverick


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. August 2018)

Val Kilmer ist doch gar nicht mehr so dick. Der hat viel Theater in den letzten Jahren gespielt, z.b. als Mark Twain. Sieht grandios aus.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TsmQx6SQIZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

